# pics of my landscape rig.



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

got a couple new pics today of my rig with our new exmark z-mower.enjoy.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

this was the yard i popped the cheery on the new z-mower with nothing special but it was only pic i took of mowing today.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

What runs on kerosene ?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

no thats my mix can, lol blue gas for a blue can.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good GoldPro. I have a blue kerosene can too! That's all the had left lol.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Is this a regular job for you?


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

I like the blue Kero cans. It's the only one I could find that didn't have that "new improved" spout.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

NiteLord;390783 said:


> I like the blue Kero cans. It's the only one I could find that didn't have that "new improved" spout.


i HATE that.....i also hate how all the cans don't have the rear vent anymore....yea that's REAL safe, idiot designers


----------



## Fastech (Nov 19, 2005)

> I like the blue Kero cans. It's the only one I could find that didn't have that "new improved" spout.


Had the same problem finding gas cans last year, only ones I could find in New York had the new and improved spout so I went north to Canada and bought normal venting gas cans. Liked them so much I went back a bought 12 more.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Bought mine from a dealer who went to N.C. and brought back a bunch for the pros he takes care of. HATE the new ones.

Nice pics of the set up too.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Big Dog D;390768 said:


> Is this a regular job for you?


how do you mean??? are you asking if i do this full time, then yes i do.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

as fast as the grass grows, i'd say you probably stay busy. i'm having to mow the shop every 5 days


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah their is def no shortage of work around here, we do the reg maintenence (mow,trim, trim bushes) that sort of thing a few days a week then we do the side work the rest of the days such as plantings, seeding,edging,mulching ect ect. so we keep plenty busy.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Why isn't the truck lettered?


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Lots of guys don't letter their truck. If you use your truck for other things other then work, who wants to be driving a rig all lettered up?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

its not lettered because i dont want it lettered, its my personal truck as well, most of the work i get is by word of mouth, so there is really no need for me to litter my truck with logos, and crap.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;390829 said:


> there is really no need for me to litter my truck with logos, and crap.


1)It's RMV & DOT regulations.

2)Why wouldn't you want to be associated with the work that you are doing? If you are out there and doing good work you might as well be recognized for it.

3) It makes you look more professional and give you legitimacy.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Big Dog D;390864 said:


> 1)It's RMV & DOT regulations.
> 
> 2)Why wouldn't you want to be associated with the work that you are doing? If you are out there and doing good work you might as well be recognized for it.
> 
> 3) It makes you look more professional and give you legitimacy.


He's right! Federal DOT requires you to have it on any commercially used vehicle the way I understand it.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

We did alot of work in the state of Maine last year for Irving sawmills and company logging roads and by DOT laws there it did not require you to show your number on the truck itself only provide your number at any checkpoint DOT set up along the way.And that was on any F150 all the way up to our tri axle Western Star with 70 ton float we were drive in the state.

With lettering on your truck its up to you and to some it works but since my work for example is word of mouth I don't need to letter my truck at this time and I for one am more than professional and legit so in all fairness that means nothing.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Big Dog D;390864 said:


> 1)It's RMV & DOT regulations.
> 
> 2)Why wouldn't you want to be associated with the work that you are doing? If you are out there and doing good work you might as well be recognized for it.
> 
> 3) It makes you look more professional and give you legitimacy.


1) no its not.

2)i dont care if people know who i am/what my company name is, my work speaks for its self if they want to know who i am they can come talk to me.

3) i dont care how i look to people, i have never had a lettered truck and do just fine for myself, i have more work then i can handle right now, so im all set.

4) AGAIN THIS IS ALSO MY PERSONAL TRUCK!!!!!!! I DONT WANT IT CLUTTERED WITH DECALS, AND LOGOS!!!!! GET IT THROUGH YOUR HEAD SKIPPY AND SHUT UP.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Magnetic signs work for me. No they don't blow off ,if you have them made they can look as good as a lettered vehicle. I use my truck for personal use and business use. I was stopped for not having my truck lettered. I had signs on my trailer but that wasn't good enough. They let me off but I got signs made and no problems since then. Here in michigan it seems that every small town has there own opinion on the law so it is just easier to take the signs on and off. As long as your equipment is tied down and clean and straight nothing to worry about!!! Goldpro I like the set up looks good!!! I like the exmarks, my favorite mower!!!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;390873 said:


> 1) no its not.
> 
> 2)i dont care if people know who i am/what my company name is, my work speaks for its self if they want to know who i am they can come talk to me.
> 
> ...


1) It most defintely is. You are operating that as a Commercial Motor vehicle and by law it is required to be identified. Ask anyone in law enforcement or if you think you are up to it go online and read for yourself.

2)"i dont care if people know who i am/what my company name is" Brilliant business strategy!!! 

3) "i dont care how i look to people" 

4) With a statement like that my guess is that you are most likely un or improperly insured, unlicensed, untrained, non tax paying little  that outgrew mowing lawns for his neighbors.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i think it is a personal choice, i've been running my biz for 12 years and never heard of any lettering problems on pickups.....if a company doesn't want lettering that should be fine, no reason to fight about it. in my case i choose to have stickers put on all trucks(11)and the enclosed trailer, i feel like it is a commentment to my business to stamp my name on everything (magnets only counts as partial commentment lol) IMO i see it as a company is "fly by night" or will only be around for 3-4 years and don't want to have stickers on their trucks. i only feel this way because of the personal experience i have wittnesed in this small town i live in. on the other hand if i hire you to mow and you do i good job, i could care less if you have your name on your truck. BTW nice looking Dodges!!


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, what are you geting so pissed about, I agree it's your truck, do what you want, but grow some thicker skin.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Big Dog D;390864 said:


> 1)It's RMV & DOT regulations.
> 
> 2)Why wouldn't you want to be associated with the work that you are doing? If you are out there and doing good work you might as well be recognized for it.
> 
> 3) It makes you look more professional and give you legitimacy.


I think this depends on what state your in. You did make some good points.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Big Dog D;390883 said:


> 1) It most defintely is. You are operating that as a Commercial Motor vehicle and by law it is required to be identified. Ask anyone in law enforcement or if you think you are up to it go online and read for yourself.
> 
> 2)"i dont care if people know who i am/what my company name is" Brilliant business strategy!!!
> 
> ...


how many times do i have to say this, i dont want to letter my truck, i dont need to, i work 7 days a week as is i have been doing this for close to 7 years now and have never advertised, or had a lettered truck, i dont need you to tell me how to run my business you dont know **** about me and are making dumb assumptions.

my skin is plenty thick but i dont need this clown talking about things he knows nothing about.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

but either way im done arguing with this clown.

here is my other trialer with both our mowers on it and the walkbehind in the back of the truck. we bought the exmark to replace the scag because she is getting tired, but we still use it to mow the bigger commercial lots we do. the first pics i posted is the setup we run for our residentials.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I do know what I am talking about as do others on this site, nobody was bashing or attacking you. I was bringing it up in a nice way to try help you and you had go and turn this into a feces slinging contest. 

I am a Mass Certified Horticuluralist, Mass Certified Landscape Professional, belong to no fewer than 10 professional Associations, have an Associates degree in Landscape operations, have been in the Green Industry for 26 years and have had my own business for 17 years. What's your story? And I'm not talking about something from Pixar.

I never bashed you, said or implied anything in a derogatory way until you went off on your little tirade. Instead of coming here and posting pics of your stuff and basicly say "look at me and my stuff" why don't you come here with an open mind and try to learn something that may help to improve yourself and your business.


----------



## Mike Bagwell (Dec 15, 2006)

-Big Dog, this is the equipment and tools pictures section of the site so he has the right to put his pictures up and show off his stuff however he wants. 
-Gold Pro, when you put a post up on here exepect to get criticism and learn how to handle it. No one is trying to put you down or make you look bad or anything like that. The whole purpose of this site is for people with a common intrest to come together and share information and ideas of how to run there business better. No one was insulting you. By the looks of your pictures you do great work and have a lot of sweet equipment. Love your truck it looks realy clean. Big Dog was only expresing a concern he had based on some laws that he knew of. If you don't won't your truck lettered great, don't do it. I came here to learn, and I learned that it was the law in some states to letter or in some way identify comercial vehicles.


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

Woooooondeerful girls, keep the cat fight up!!! LOL, just playing


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

hmm. i do realestate financing (mortgages) and had no problem putting my business on the side of my nissan. free advertising once you pay for the vinyl. of course if you use the magnets you look like a idiot.

and in my case i wanted to deal with more commercial contractor types so i put it on the truck just like a contractor. residential & commecial 
real estate financing
call .............

but if you choose not to put it on your truck its your choice. who cares. your business. i dont know why there is a big deal being made over it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bribrius;391653 said:


> hmm. i do realestate financing (mortgages) and had no problem putting my business on the side of my nissan. free advertising once you pay for the vinyl. of course if you use the magnets you look like a idiot.
> 
> and in my case i wanted to deal with more commercial contractor types so i put it on the truck just like a contractor. residential & commecial
> real estate financing
> ...


haha yeah i know, i have no idea why i got so much flack about it, lol its a dumb ass thing to argue about.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this thread is more interesting than the VIEW


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

iceyman;391862 said:


> this thread is more interesting than the VIEW


haha i know now if i could only get paid to argue with people.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

wow this is fun.

if the guy has enough business to keep him busy and he is happy so be it. dont advertise no big deal

if its not your truck let it go gees.

some good points have been made and let all learn and talk about it that why were here huh


----------



## Mad Dog (Jun 13, 2006)

man !!!  I'm not skippy and I don't care if you letter your truck or not. Is that a TWF trailer?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

TEX;394206 said:


> wow this is fun.
> 
> if the guy has enough business to keep him busy and he is happy so be it. dont advertise no big deal
> 
> ...


haha thanks man.

And yes mad dog its a TWF.


----------



## Mad Dog (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you like it? would you buy another one? The tandem axle in the other pics...make? I'm trying to find a good tandem axle 12' MIN, rather 14'. 7000# GVW is the target. I need to haul my Electra Glide, 700# Boss plow, 18 horse lawn tractor w/ 48" mower deck, and whatever else will fit, from VT to probably TN. For now I need to be able to haul my winter wood without having to make 500 trips. Plus the normal stuff you do if you actually own a trailer. I've been told Big Tex is a bottom end version, looked at Down Easters, and Pequea. They are supposed to be alot better. I only want to buy it once and not not have my precious toys spread out along the interstate somewhere in MD! You guys use these constantly and are the best group to ask. I have an '05 2500HD so pulling it is not a problem.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

the TWF is a decient trailer the gate annoys me, its heavy as balls and isn't a split gate. as for the 16 footer, honestly i cant remember the name, lol


----------



## Mad Dog (Jun 13, 2006)

ok thanks. anybody else have any advice? I mean any CONSTRUCTIVE advice!  ..... probably not puttin' my name on it. I'll take negative info too, like what brands to stay away from.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Very nice, looks like a loaded trailer


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks nice, are you still cutting week to week as normal or has the weather slowed you down?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Been very wet here. I am still cutting every week. Heck my mom's, brothers and my house are getting cut every 5 days.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah every week still, we have had a good amount of rain.


----------

